# Bellator 121 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 121 is Friday night,June 6th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to compete just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add/change any fights on the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 1,000,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. Sorry about missing last weeks event. 



> Eric Prindle vs. James Thompson
> Terry Davinney vs. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
> Austen Heidlage vs. Philipe Lins
> Carlos Eduardo vs. Egidijus Valavicius
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for making the pick'em.

I'm probably going to wait to get my picks in until the weigh-ins since Bellator usually gets a card change or two.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 121 pick results for...

AlphaDawg


> James Thompson :thumbsup:
> Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou :thumbsup:
> Philipe Lins :thumbsup:
> Carlos Eduardo :thumbsdown:
> ...


SmackyBear


> Eric Prindle :thumbsdown:
> Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou :thumbsup:
> Philipe Lins :thumbsup:
> Carlos Eduardo :thumbsdown:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Philipe Lins :thumbsup:
> Eric Prindle :thumbsdown:
> Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou :thumbsup:
> Carlos Eduardo :thumbsdown:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Philipe Lins def. Austen Heidlage via submission (rear-naked choke) – Round 1, 2:45
> James Thompson def. Eric Prindle via TKO (punches) – Round 1, 1:55
> Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou def. Terry Davinney via submission (rear-naked choke) – Round 1, 4:16
> Egidijus Valavicius def. Carlos Eduardo via split decision (28-29, 29-28, 29-28)
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys, AlphaDawg edged out SmackyBear for a close win... congrats :thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The best part of this card was the build up to the Prindle/Thompson fight. Made me laugh out loud a couple of times.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sokoudjou vs Tito needs to happen


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Good job Alphadawg. I knew that Prindle pick would bite me.


----------

